
Hedge fund managers betting Twitter will give them an edge in rapid trading - tortilla
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/digital-media/5614073/Hedge-fund-managers-betting-Twitter-will-give-them-an-edge-in-rapid-trading.html
======
nasirzubairi
The essence of a good trading strategy that leveraged Tweets would be to
perform extensive back-testing on which sources were remotely influential
and/or reliabe. trading decisions would never be made based on an unproven
source. At the very least, a trader would get a jump on knowing when something
major was going on at a macroeconomic level that would indicate
stopping/switching off their trading model. Reliable Tweeters would become
more prevalent as the potential to build brand and reputation for value gain -
e.g. promoting themselves or their company, potentially a research firm, is
extremely motivating.

------
ojbyrne
Ok, Streambase, maybe you'll pick this up. Most of my money is in the Royal
Bank of Canada and

"Streambase – whose client base includes Royal Bank of Canada"

makes me, for the first time in a decade, want to switch.

------
andrewljohnson
Check out www.predictwallstreet.com... people are using all kinds of social
information to trade stocks.

------
something
if i tweet this headline, someone makes a losing trade based on reading it,
and loses money in a transaction from which i profit indirectly...

is there a name for that?

I'd ask a lawyer, but they might answer me.

------
anigbrowl
tl;dr headline says it all, except for this:

 _"Markets tend to buy on rumour and sell on facts," [Nasir Zubairi, a trading
product developer] said._

This deserves widespread replication.

------
Torn
this is such a bad idea -- people will set up bots spewing fake information
and boiler-room 'stock tips' of the sort already passed around in junk emails

